# محتاج تصيم ماكينة تعبئة سكر وملح وخلافة



## سامرغازى (25 يناير 2008)

محتاج تصيم ماكينة تعبئة سكر وملح وخلافة


----------



## خالد سلام (2 فبراير 2008)

*لايوجد شيء مستحيل*

تحية طيبة اخي سامر استطيع ان اقول ان صناعة ماكنة تعبئة سكر وخلافه امر ليس هين خصوصا اذا كنت تريد انتاجية عالية لانك بحاجة الى معرفة كبيرة بالاتمتة و sensors اما اذا كنت تريد انتاجية متواضعة فهذا ممكن .
اقدم لك المراحل المهمة في هذه الماكنة 
1) خزان تعبئة المادة (السكر...) مع sensor او اثنين لمعرفة مستوى السكر في التنك.
2)حمالة ظروف الورق مع air gripper لحمل ظرف الورق وتسليمه للماكنة.
3)مجموعة حمالات لفتح الظرف مع النفخ .
4)ميزان الكتروني او مكيال لضبط الوزن علما بان الميزان افضل بسبب اختلاف كثافة السكر .
5)مجموعة حمالات لاغلاق الظرف مع الغراء.
6)المرحلة الاخيرة فرن مع دفاشات لجمع عشرة او اقل او اكثر معا.

هذا شرح مبسط ويمكن توضيح الانتاجية التي تريد عندها استطيع ان افيدك اكثر :15:


----------



## سامرغازى (4 فبراير 2008)

*اشكرك*

اشكرك على الرد
نرجو ارسال اميلك اريد التحديث معاك


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (8 فبراير 2008)

اتمنى ان تكون بأحسن حال واسأل الله عز وجل ان ينفع
بكم وبعلمكم الاسلام والمسلمين وان يجعله في موازين حسناتكم
وبارك الله في خطاكم
ارجو ان تقبلوني 
اخوكم الصغير/ابو عبدالله


:32: ملتقى المهندسين العرب الى الامام:32:


----------



## خالد سلام (14 فبراير 2008)

اسف على التاخير لاني جديد لا استطيع ارسال رسائل خاصة ارجو التحدث عبر المنتدى


----------



## ياسر أنور (24 فبراير 2008)

لدى التصميم المناسب واستطيع مساعدتك برجاء مراسلتى على ××××××××××


ــــــــــــــــ
الرجاء التواصل عبر المنتدى
ملاحظة: يمنع نشر العناوين من خلال المنتدى


----------

